# Small Layout Plan



## ckblum (Nov 28, 2013)

I need to plan a compact lay out. I wanted to build something small and interesting as a gift for my friend, something real small, like around 2x3 or smaller. I plan on using Minitrix 8" radius, and I would like some switching in it. I am having a hard time finding any plans for real small layouts and using Minitrix track.

Here's what I got so far. I'd like to give him a run around somehow, but not too sure what's possible in a such a small space. I don't want it to take up a lot of space for him, something that would fit on top of a dresser/small table/desk, that's why I'm using 8" radius track.


----------



## ckblum (Nov 28, 2013)

If anyone has any ideas or alternatives any input is appreciated. Trying to keep it less than 2' x 3' but still interesting enough. I'll be relying a lot on scenery I think to make it interesting as well.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You must be working N or Z scale.

That would be a nice table top layout.

But the inner spurs are almost unusable.
You need a little more length on the right hand tail
so a loco could have one or two cars to go
into the left hand tail.

Don


----------



## ckblum (Nov 28, 2013)

Yes sorry N scale haha completely forgot to mention.

I was thinking that too after, I don't think you could fit more than one car in each maybe with a switcher. I have an old Minitrix Fairbanks Morse H12-44 I was gonna reprint and give to him along with a few cars I don't ever run.


----------



## timlange3 (Jan 16, 2013)

How about a 6" x 36" point to point? Maybe a "Timesaver" switching puzzle?


----------



## ckblum (Nov 28, 2013)

Yea I was also think just a puzzle switching layout at first but he's not a train person really so probably wouldn't get the point. Would like to have a roundy round and a place to park cars. Have found a few good ideas already, trying to compress this as much as possible.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You might consider using a curved turnout in the left end
of the oval. This could lead to one or two spur tracks in
the center of the oval, yet not add to the outside size of
the layout.

Don


----------

